
Trump can't stop the energy revolution - DemiGuru
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-11-09/trump-cannot-halt-the-march-of-clean-energy
======
DefaultUserHN
What is this article talking about? Trump wants all forms of energy to compete
in the free market. That includes coal, wind, solar, water, green, nuclear,
gas etc.

Trump doesn't want to promote some while penalizing others, like what is
happening right now. Let the market compete and decide.

